# East Cape EVOx



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

After a looooonnnggg brutal wait i finally picked up my new EVOx. 

Custom "Ice Blue-ish" (SW Atmospheric). "Dipped look" as they called it, Hull/Deck/Console.
Flush mount Center Console with Jump seat
Zuke 90
Sassic Style Platform / Over-sized Casting Platform
Removable Backrest
Under Gunnel Lighting / All-around light
Rear hatches: 1 open / 1 finished
Front hatch: finished / hatch in a hatch style
Awlgrip'd interior
Fatties / 3 Rod holder starbird / 2 Rod holder on platform
Insulated live well, Under seat hatch, jump seat, and possibly the finished rear hatch (even though i didnt ask for it).
23' Carbon marine
Batteries in console
NSS9 / Motorguide XI5 GPS / 6.5" JL's facing driver and JL m200 amp.
Aluminum Trailer w/ swing
Wood in my pants

Video:


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sweet ride, congrats. Dig that with the 90


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Is the wood in your pants included with the purchase?


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Free with purchase  

Im hoping its going to help me lure some of them "snook under a dick" i heard about here on microskiff.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Georgeous boat bud, congrats. Any idea what running draft would be with the 90 and if there is much range of trim without prop blowout to run over shallow zones???


----------



## JMac82 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sweet, nice color combo.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice , enjoy ! welcome to the fatty rod holder club!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Swe said:


> Nice , enjoy ! welcome to the fatty rod holder club!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

This is just simple curiosity but what is special about the chubby rod holders?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

*fatty rod holders lol


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

JT McStravic said:


> *fatty rod holders lol


I never found any poly ones that worked that great . These definitely let you store the rods easier without them all crammed together. But more importantly they look badass!!!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Swe said:


> I never found any poly ones that worked that great . These definitely let you store the rods easier without them all crammed together. But more importantly they look badass!!!


Right on man! I can get behind that haha thanks for the response!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice boat! What is the difference between the EVO and EVO-X ?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

trekker said:


> Nice boat! What is the difference between the EVO and EVO-X ?


X has a 4-5 degree deadrise, and the V has a 12. Other than that and the motor you can hang off the back (max 90 on the X, 115 on the V) I believe them to be identical.


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone have a good spot to store the fire extinquisher on the evo's? Possibly some mounting hardware or something to prevent it from getting banged around. 

I was thinking in the console but its pretty full in there  Didnt know if someone came up with a good idea.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

ChumChugger said:


> Anyone have a good spot to store the fire extinquisher on the evo's? Possibly some mounting hardware or something to prevent it from getting banged around.
> 
> I was thinking in the console but its pretty full in there  Didnt know if someone came up with a good idea.


Console would be the best spot but mine full also . Have in dry day with all my other papers and tools . Pulled over on the water the other day . They were fine with it in the bag . Just have bag accessible quickly.


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

That's exactly what I've done with too. At least it stops it from getting tossed around I guess


----------

